# PSP tutorials



## Jakkoc (4. Juni 2001)

Hallo, 
ich habe bis jetzt nur einige wenige Tutorials zu Paint Shop Pro 6/7 gefunden, könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen, sonst laufe ich immer auf der gleichen Stelle. 
MFG
Jakkoc


----------



## Trinitti (5. Juni 2001)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Paar englische Seiten für dich 

http://mardiweb.com (english)
http://www.pixelfresh.de (deutsch)
http://www.putertutor.net/ (1000 von Tuts - english)
http://www.baxrainer.at/ (deutsch)
http://dizz.com/ (english - guck mal auch unter Links)


----------



## disaster_02 (27. Juni 2001)

*RE*

http://www.designlounge.de/index.php3 

Ach Mist, muss jetzt in die Schule.
ich antworte wann anders nochmal

Disaster_02


----------



## Kaori (9. Mai 2002)

Wenn Du mal möchtest kannst Du auf meine Seite schauen , sind deutesche PSP Tutorials. Muss man sich aber anmelden , aber ich denke da es kostenlos ist , ist es kein Problem .
LG Tina


----------



## olma (19. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaori _
> *Wenn Du mal möchtest kannst Du auf meine Seite schauen , sind deutesche PSP Tutorials. Muss man sich aber anmelden , aber ich denke da es kostenlos ist , ist es kein Problem .
> LG Tina *


Dein WWW-Link funktioniert leider nicht.
"no permisions to access this server" :sad:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von olma _
> *Dein WWW-Link funktioniert leider nicht.
> "no permisions to access this server" :sad: *


Könnte das eventuell daran liegen, dass der Post schon 2 Jahre her ist?


----------

